

Lisp Hackers: Slava Akhmechet - gruseom
http://lisp-univ-etc.blogspot.com/2012/10/slava-akhmechet-published-several.html

======
ecolak
This guy also wrote great articles about Haskell and Erlang on defmacro.org. I
wonder why they don't use any of that in RethinkDB.

------
ari_elle
was on here a few hours ago <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4697530>

~~~
gruseom
Hmm. Because of that horrible thing Blogspot does where they change the domain
suffix depending on the user's location.

I'd delete the post if it had gotten any discussion before, but since it
didn't, let's leave it for now.

~~~
ari_elle
I usually do a quick check (search) before submitting to make sure that i
don't "repost" anything.

Anyways: No big deal

 _And yes, let's leave it on. I also "upvoted" :)_

